# Has the saga finnaly ended?



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Has the saga finally ended, or is this just a brand new chapter? Saw this on facebook today.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks like another chapter in an on going story.......


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I wasn't around for a year or two...what did I miss??!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> I wasn't around for a year or two...what did I miss??!



Hope you have some time if you look down this rabbit hole. lol

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/the-saga-continues-60139.html


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

and if you have lots and lots of time it started here. 

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/canyon-whitewater-inflatables-woes-52503.html


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

There is no way it's ended... just changed holding companies. But it has been boring around here for the past year or two


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Ugh.

There are few things that are constant in the Universe but this appears to be one of them...

The whole thing reminds me of this:



> “Corporation, n. An ingenious device for obtaining individual profit without individual responsibility.”
> 
> ― Ambrose Bierce, The Unabridged Devil's Dictionary


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I skimmed those threads.
Sorry I asked!!


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh man. I thought the saga was this raft finally getting sold...

https://eugene.craigslist.org/spo/d/for-sale-classic-avon-self/6626291209.html


----------



## dragonflyboater (Jun 18, 2015)

codycleve said:


> Has the saga finally ended, or is this just a brand new chapter? Saw this on facebook today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


No, just saw him at a powder coat shop in the Rogue Valley picking up Entity towers and boxes in the color of black.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

donutboy said:


> Oh man. I thought the saga was this raft finally getting sold...
> 
> https://eugene.craigslist.org/spo/d/for-sale-classic-avon-self/6626291209.html


Wow, that is good guidance on pricing our 14' sotar this summer. 10 years old, with frame, maybe I should list it at $15k? LOL


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lhowemt said:


> Wow, that is good guidance on pricing our 14' sotar this summer. 10 years old, with frame, maybe I should list it at $15k? LOL


LOL, it's kind of like the million dollar cup of lemonade. All you have to do is sell one!


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

donutboy said:


> Oh man. I thought the saga was this raft finally getting sold...
> 
> https://eugene.craigslist.org/spo/d/for-sale-classic-avon-self/6626291209.html



Hahaha I forgot about that one. Has that been for sale for over a year now? Guy is on mars but as they say, a sucker is born every minute.


----------



## GilaRobusta (Mar 19, 2015)

He usually sells the business right before the pyramid falls down.

If i were a betting man, all the fab work is done by an actual legitimate business and he just contracts them. The legitimate business knows he's crooked and won't front the product to him. 

He has the hands of a crooked cop, not a metal fabricator.

He did it with Canyon. He "sells" the "businesses" and the "buyer" just disappears.

Caveat Emptor


----------

